# Word for the day  periphrasis



## Josiah (Jan 14, 2015)

*periphrasis*

   \ puh-RIF-ruh-sis \  , _noun; _ 


*1.*
the use of an unnecessarily long or roundabout form of expression; circumlocution.

*2.*
an expression phrased in such fashion.



Definition of periphrasis| See synonyms| Comment on today's word| Suggest tomorrow's word

*Quotes:*
He had a cunning mastery of periphrasis , and a telling command of adverbs.
_-- P. G. Wodehouse, Not George Washington , 1907_

I feel that there is one cliché that sums up my position so admirably that it would be pure egotism to attempt a more interesting periphrasis .
_-- Deborah Meyler, The Bookstore , 2013_


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 15, 2015)

I prefer circumlocution.
I can pronounce that one.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 15, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I prefer circumlocution.
> I can pronounce that one.



I'll drink to that Dame W!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2015)

I like both of those....but dropping them into casual conversation could be hard....
keep 'em coming Josiah...


----------



## Josiah (Jan 15, 2015)

I confess I've never heard the word in conversation and certainly never used it myself, still I liked the Wodehouse quote so much . . . .


----------



## Rob (Jan 15, 2015)

Sesquipedalian ... Someone who unnecessarily uses long words.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 15, 2015)

Rob said:


> Sesquipedalian ... Someone who unnecessarily uses long words.



Guilty as charged.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Guilty as charged.


Yep.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2015)

Sesquipedalianism 
by Stanley Cooper

Books that are comprised
Of words too oversized
Will most often be apprised
As writing that is wrong


There is value to simplicity
Which offers more explicitly
Soundings more exquisitely
When words are not too long


When writing poem or pros-ing
If one is pre-disposing
To wordy overdosing
It’s readers to ensnare


The piece will end up boring
Will need much editor-ing
And have its readers snoring
All writers must beware


So, away with lengthy word-iness
Get rid of wordy girth-iness
And write with wordy worth-iness
Long words should be indicted


Authors bent on clarity 
Make foot-long words a rarity 
And win more popularity 
With readers most delighted


----------



## Rob (Jan 15, 2015)

Be honest now, can you say that you've never suffered from Anatidaephobia ...


----------



## Josiah (Jan 15, 2015)

> "Be honest now, can you say that you've never suffered from Anatidaephobia ..."



I give up what is anatiidaphobia?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 15, 2015)

All words over six letters should be banned.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2015)

I agree with that statem Jim! layful:


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Josiah (Jan 15, 2015)

If that were my only problem I'd be sooo happy.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 15, 2015)

Meanderer that is the best duck pic ever!


----------

